# Molly breeding help?



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

It's been 2 weeks since I got my mollies. Both should be showing a few signs of being pregnant by now, right? My black molly seems to be the same as when I thought she was pregnant before (she's not really big at all). My silver molly's under belly looks whiter than the rest of her... is that anything? Whats the longest time pregnancy can last for these fish?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

IKt can last 3+ weeks. Lots of people say 3-4 weeks but it took longer for me


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

Ok, thanks!


----------

